

Greywater guerrillas: composting toilet poo to garden in 1 year (video) - sleepingbot
http://faircompanies.com/videos/view/urban-composting-toilet-poo-from-loo-to-garden-in-1-year/

======
pan69
We, in the first world, are very spoiled. Maybe 50 to 60 years ago, for many
people this was just the way it worked. Maybe not with the intention to create
fertilizer or to be green, but just because that the way it was. We are very
spoiled nowadays and by looking at this I can only begin to imagine how much
energy we waste on everyday luxuries such as flushing the toilet thats
connected to a sewage. However, although I find it intriguing, I'm not sure if
I'm ready for this myself...

